# Lemon tree problems



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I have a four year old lemon tree that in past years put out a few lemons that were good. This year it had alot of nice looking lemons on it until they got what looked like a "wet spots" on the bottom of them and they turned yellow prematurily and fell off the tree. I have a few still looking OK but I have lost 50 or so. Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

There are many reasons why fruit will drop prematurely. Check out this link and see if any of the pics look like your problem.
RT

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/C107/m107bpfruitdis.html


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. That link was very helpful.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*You're Welcome*

I grow lots of citrus at my place so I see alot of stuff (misc. bugs, white flies, premature fruit drop, giant swallowtail larvae, fruit rot, etc.)


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I know one thing, don't leave them on the tree too long, once they are ripe , pull them all............squeeze and freeze the juice if too much.

I left mine on till Jan one year, now the tree is barren 2nd year in a row.........well fertilezed and watered .......never has bloomed since..............


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

not to HJ this thread, but I have two lime trees (about 5 foot tall) that have never really produced more than one or two limes. We keep them cut back pretty good. The limes they made are great, just not many of them. I would love to see them make more because after mowing around them for the last four years I'm tired of getting poked by their long thorns..... thanks for any advice


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Artifishual said:


> not to HJ this thread, but I have two lime trees (about 5 foot tall) that have never really produced more than one or two limes. We keep them cut back pretty good. The limes they made are great, just not many of them. I would love to see them make more because after mowing around them for the last four years I'm tired of getting poked by their long thorns..... thanks for any advice


You might be cutting them back too much. They do not require frequent pruning. Lime trees produce buds on the tips of their branches and pruning those off may cause a tree not to produce blossoms the following year. 
RT


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks Reel Time, all the new branches seem to shoot from the top and get almost as tall as the tree itself. You think we should just let them grow as tall as they want to?

thanks again


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I cut the branches on the top of my lemon tree about this time of the year so the blooms will bear on the lower branches. Don't wait too long to trim or you will be trimming blooms.

I also agree about not waiting too long to harvest lemons. Always harvest them before the first hard freeze. If the fruit freezes, it will go bad fast.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Artifishaul, I prune mine only to control shape, damage, and disease. (Or if the darn things keep sticking me when I walk by!). If you need to cover them in the winter (and you will) you will need to control their height. Limes and lemons cannot take a freeze well. Satsumas, etc are a better choice for the gulf coast as they can get down to 25 degrees or so (depending on the variety) without major damage. Kumquats and the like can handle some single digits temps.

Julian Sauls is the person that knows everything about citrus in Texas. Here's a link to one of his articles. It will answer a myriad of questions.

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/extension/homefruit/citrus/citrus.html


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the info. the trees already got bit by frost from the last snow we had. i'll prolly just cut all the damaged part off and next year cover them. these two trees have been there awhile so i doubt they'll die off anytime soon. thanks


----------

